# 1989 Pulsar Fuse Box - A/C



## nypulsar (May 28, 2006)

This is the first time I've actually looked at the fuse box on this car. Right now when I depress the A/C button the light doesn't come on and nothing happens. There doesn't appear to be any loose wires under the hood so I thought I'd check the fuse.

The fuse box is something foreign to me. It doesn't look like anything I've ever seen. I have no idea how to check the A/C fuse. I think I found it on the bottom row but it's not a glass fuse. There are just a series of color tabs.

To make it more difficult they are all covered by a white plastic bar with some other colored (fuses?) on it.

How do I check this fuse?

Thanks so much.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

you shoud be able te pull the fuse out with a pair of pliars (in my car i got a fuse puller) owny then you can see if the fuse has gone bad or not


----------



## nypulsar (May 28, 2006)

plouche said:


> you shoud be able te pull the fuse out with a pair of pliars (in my car i got a fuse puller) owny then you can see if the fuse has gone bad or not


Normally I would try that but there is a white plastic bar running across all of the fuses. If I had to guess I would think it was just something to hold all of the fuses securely in place along with a few spares that are sitting on it.

I just don't want to yank this thing off and find out I've disabled all of the fuses. I hate tugging on something unless I know that it's supposed to come off.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

The white bar has 3 spare fuses in it doesn't it? Just jank it you it won't brake anything.


----------



## nypulsar (May 28, 2006)

plouche said:


> The white bar has 3 spare fuses in it doesn't it? Just jank it you it won't brake anything.


Yes, exactly. There are 3, what appears to be spares, mounted on it.

That's what I was hoping. I'll give it a try and let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

After You check the fuses if the AC compressor does not come on you can try jumping it with a piece of wire to +12V. Have a partner go inside and turn on the blower, and see if the air gets cold. If it does then you either have a faulty switch in the dash, unplugged pressure sensor, or bad relay. I have seen the switches go bad more often than anything else.
If there is no cold air and the compressor is running when jumped, then you are low or empty on R12/R134A.
If you have a set of gauges you also should check the pressure of the system, and make sure that there is the proper amount for the refridgerant you are running.


----------



## nypulsar (May 28, 2006)

Well DUH!!

It may have helped me if I had placed the fan switch in the ON position. The A/C won't come on with the FAN set to OFF.

Well now it comes on, the switch lights up but I guess I need a charge of R12 because all I get is warm air. I think there's a leak somewhere because I recall having had this recharged less than 2 years ago.

Oh well in to the shop.

Thanks to all for your help and advice.


----------

